# Garmin EDGE 500 lack of odometer?



## Taz8 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting an EDGE 500 as my first GPS device. But unfortunately it does not come with an odometer feature to keep track of total mileage for all rides combined. Since I am new to the GPS world, I'm just wondering if there is something that I am missing and if there actually is a way to download this info and keep track of total mileage another way?


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

Taz8 said:


> I'm thinking about getting an EDGE 500 as my first GPS device. But unfortunately it does not come with an odometer feature to keep track of total mileage for all rides combined. Since I am new to the GPS world, I'm just wondering if there is something that I am missing and if there actually is a way to download this info and keep track of total mileage another way?


It does have a Totals feature, which keeps a running track of total miles. However, there are free programs (GarminConnect.com and SportTracks) that will allow you to upload/download your rides from the Edge 500 and dissect your data.

I've had many computers and GPS over the years, and I'm really liking the Edge 500 so far. Like the easily customizable screens and abundance of data. Its the first computer / GPS that I've ever had that is truly easy to move between bikes.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Garmin Connect, Garmin Training Center, TopoFusion, SportTracks, and likely a hundred others.

Here is my YTD out of TopoFusion, as one example.



> 1018.43 mi (412.14 mi uphill, 417.69 mi downhill, 183.42 mi flat)
> 130184 ft total ascent (131328 ft descent) - 7.0 % uphill grade, 7.0 % downhill grade
> 10 days 10:22:54 total time (4 days 18:36:33 moving, 5 days 15:46:21 stopped)
> 7:06 pace (9.2 mph average speed, 42.8 mph max speed)
> 661.189 difficulty, 2391.622 effort


----------



## Taz8 (Aug 3, 2006)

Jdub said:


> It does have a Totals feature, which keeps a running track of total miles. However, there are free programs (GarminConnect.com and SportTracks) that will allow you to upload/download your rides from the Edge 500 and dissect your data.
> 
> I've had many computers and GPS over the years, and I'm really liking the Edge 500 so far. Like the easily customizable screens and abundance of data. Its the first computer / GPS that I've ever had that is truly easy to move between bikes.


Thanks a lot for the info and feedback, I really appreciate it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Taz8 (Aug 3, 2006)

slocaus said:


> Garmin Connect, Garmin Training Center, TopoFusion, SportTracks, and likely a hundred others.
> 
> Here is my YTD out of TopoFusion, as one example.


Great! Thanks for the info. I figured that there had to be a way, but wanted to be sure before I buy it as a birthday present for myself. Looks like I'll be hitting the store tomorrow!


----------



## willrace4food (Jan 11, 2009)

The mileage is under the bike settings menu. It lets you see the odometer for each of your bikes individually.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Jdub said:


> It does have a Totals feature, which keeps a running track of total miles. However, there are free programs (GarminConnect.com and SportTracks) that will allow you to upload/download your rides from the Edge 500 and dissect your data.
> 
> I've had many computers and GPS over the years, and I'm really liking the Edge 500 so far. Like the easily customizable screens and abundance of data. Its the first computer / GPS that I've ever had that is truly easy to move between bikes.


+1. Got an Edge 500 for Father's day - very cool device.


----------

